# Racing or breeding loft for sale



## My-Time (Jul 15, 2011)

*Racing or breeding loft*

Sorry, but i will hold on to it for now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Why can't you race??


----------



## My-Time (Jul 15, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Why can't you race??


 Long story.


----------

